
Bridging the design resource gap for early-staged startups - jasonli
https://medium.com/tomyum/bridging-the-design-resource-gap-for-early-staged-startups-2f9990873f57
======
jasonli
Hey everyone. We're experimenting with Startup Packages, where we offer our
design services at a bundled discount for early-staged companies.

This is our first go at making design more accessible to startups. What we’re
offering here is the result of speaking to early-staged companies and
understanding their budget and needs. However, we’re not expecting to
completely hit the mark on the first try. If you have any feedback, please let
me know here.

